# 1851 lid



## lisaky (Nov 27, 2014)

Found this lid on a dive. Does anyone have any information on it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, we're going to need a little more than than that to make even a wild guess. Do you have a picture and can you give a description?


----------



## adshepard (Dec 1, 2014)

Appears to be a vanishing cream.  []


----------



## botlguy (Dec 1, 2014)

Another one post wonder. Grin and bear it.[][][]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 2, 2014)

Bear?


----------



## TROG (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Lisa,This is actually the base or pot  which held the contents (Shaving Cream) and the transfer printed lid sat on the top over the recessed rim. This dates from around 1860.Hope this helps. Davidhttp://www.antiquepotlidcollector.com/davids-pot-lid-gallery.php


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2014)

Do you collect the bases too David?


----------



## TROG (Dec 13, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Do you collect the bases too David?


Hi Eric,I do collect the bases but only if I get the original lid on it as being hand made these pots and lids all generally have some small variations and most will not fit on a non original pair. A good example is the common Gosnells lids (Queens Head) that have a uniquely shaped base that you can say is definitely meant for these lids but very rarely do lids fit on a non original base because of the individual potter who made them with there own way of finishing the recess on the lid and base.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 14, 2014)

I see the problem, it's like ground glass stoppers. You can find the right type but it's never a perfect fit unless they're found together.


----------

